# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Privatización del Canal de Isabel II

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo un enlace al documental de TVE - El escarabajo verde - Agua S.A. que trata sobre la privatización del Canal de Isabel II, por si alguien no lo ha visto y le interesa.
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...-agua/1382122/

Saludos.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Aunque no me gusta intervenir en este tipo de polémicas y dado que tengo un buen conocimiento de una buena parte del Canal de Isabel II, no he podido evitar hacer algunos comentarios:
Lo que la Comunidad de Madrid pretende es transformar el Canal en una Sociedad Anónima y vender el 49% de sus acciones, repartiéndose el resultado de la venta entre la Comunidad y los Ayuntamientos. He de reconocer que la expresión de Julio Setien, con el que, por otro lado, no comparto ideología, de "hacer caja" resulta muy descriptiva.
Esperanza Aguirre mantiene que el Canal seguirá siendo una empresa pública dado que el 51% del capital de la empresa seguirá siendo capital público. Por lo que parece los políticos al frente de la Comunidad pretenden buscar unos "primos" que aporten un dinero y les sigan dejando a ellos llevar la gestión de la empresa a su gusto. Quizás si  esta aportación la lograsen de pequeños inversores que entregaran sus ahorros a cambio de estas acciones lograrían sus objetivos. Pero ello trae consigo que aunque solo pequeños accionistas acudan a esta suscripción, lógicamente estos inversores deberían recibir una retribución por su inversión, por lo cual los costes de la empresa deben aumentar.
La pretendida reducción de coste que algunos dicen que se podría obtener  por una gestión mas ágil, es muy dudosa, dado que la nueva empresa seguirá teniendo una gestión encorsetada  por las normas aplicables a las empresas públicas. En ningún caso el Canal adquiriría la flexibilidad de gestión de las empresas privadas del sector como AGBAR.
Si la suscripción la hacen empresas privadas, es muy dudoso que se conformen con entregar el capital y dejar que los políticos sigan gestionando a "su aire" la empresa y de alguna forma tienen que tener garantías de que van a tener beneficios directos o indirectos. No olvidemos que una empresa puede obtener beneficios no provenientes de los posibles dividendos.
Creo que estamos efectivamente ante un intento de "hacer caja" ante la situación agobiante que tiene la Comunidad y los ayuntamientos, fundamentalmente el de Madrid, que se han gastado todo lo que tenían y bastante más. Ello no implica que otros, de igual o distinto signo ideológico, no lo hayan hecho todavia en mayor grado.
A mi personalmente me hizo mucha gracia, por no decir otra cosa, unas declaraciones de Esperanza Aguirre , hace ya tiempo, donde decía que era una oportunidad para los madrileños de invertir sus ahorros y hacerse dueños del Canal, olvidándose que los madrileños ya eramos dueños de la totalidad del Canal. Curiosa maniobra mediante la que por un lado nos expropian una parte del Canal y luego pretenden vendérnosla.
Yo tengo el convencimiento de que desde que el Canal de Isabel II pasó a depender de la Comunidad de Madrid, creo que hacia 1983, la empresa ha sido utilizada como caja "B" eludiendo con ello controles que hubieran sido aplicables de haber seguido las vías apropiadas o traspasando costes a la empresa que hubiera tenido que asumir la Comunidad. No afirmo que se hayan cometido ilegalidades, si no hecho interpretaciones "sui generis" de normas.
Quizás la más clamorosa haya sido últimamente la construcción del teatro del Canal, cuyo coste reconocido en las memorias de la Empresa de 2010, es de 115,8 millones de euros, casi 20 mil millones de las antiguas pesetas, y luego entregado gratuitamente a la Comunidad de Madrid.
Curioso resulta que uno de los argumentos utilizados para justificar la "privatización" es la necesidad de capital para afrontar nuevas inversiones necesarias y se olvida que se han gastado cantidades ingentes en actividades tales como la citada que no parecen muy necesarias para llevar a cabo una gestión eficiente del agua.

Saludos.

----------


## Isabel II

Desde luego, no hace falta ser un experto en el funcionamiento del Canal para darse cuenta que ésta privatización es una cacicada y una nueva jugada para dar beneficios a amigos por parte de los políticos.

No entiendo qué más se puede optimizar en la gestión de una empresa que:
-No tiene ninguna competencia.
-Sus clientes son cautivos. O bebes del Canal o no bebes.
-Las facturas son impuestas.
-Tiene manga ancha para destrozar ecosistemas únicos.


Reconocer eso sería asumir la incompetencia de los políticos madrileños, cosa bastante evidente en cuanto a la gestión de una empresa de éxito seguro y garantizado como es el Canal.

Una auténtica lástima.

----------


## Luján

> Desde luego, no hace falta ser un experto en el funcionamiento del Canal para darse cuenta que ésta privatización es una cacicada y una nueva jugada para dar beneficios a amigos por parte de los políticos.
> 
> *No entiendo qué más se puede optimizar en la gestión de una empresa que*:
> -No tiene ninguna competencia.
> -Sus clientes son cautivos. O bebes del Canal o no bebes.
> -Las facturas son impuestas.
> -Tiene manga ancha para destrozar ecosistemas únicos.
> 
> 
> ...


Pues se pueden optimizar muchas cosas, muchísimas. Más aún que en una empresa con competencia, pues éstas ya tienden a la optimización de por sí, mientras que una empresa sin competencia no necesita optimizarse para imponerse a otras.

Para empezar, se pueden optimizar las canalizaciones, para reducir las fugas y mejorar la calidad del agua que llega a boca. Esto conllevaría una reducción de las extracciones en "ecosistemas únicos" y también en una mejora de la tarificación. No ya un descenso (cosa descartada en cualquier servicio tal como está la cosa), pero sí, por ejemplo, en el mantenimiento de la cuota.

También se puede optimizar en gastos superfluos, reduciendo el gasto derivado de actividades que poco tienen que ver con llevar agua a los ciudadanos.

La entrada de socios capitalistas conllevará que estos intentarán forzar al Canal a ser más rentable. Y sólo puede hacerse más rentable si se suben las facturas, se optimizan los recursos o ambas a la vez.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Voy a escribir poco, pero aseguro que con los años por este camino la empresa no va ha ser ni madrileña, ni española, y que acabará en manos de una empresa extranjera que por su puesto no le importará los usuarios, solo las facturas.
Me apuesto la cabeza.

----------


## Isabel II

"""Para empezar, se pueden optimizar las canalizaciones, para reducir las fugas y mejorar la calidad del agua que llega a boca. Esto conllevaría una reducción de las extracciones en "ecosistemas únicos" y también en una mejora de la tarificación. No ya un descenso (cosa descartada en cualquier servicio tal como está la cosa), pero sí, por ejemplo, en el mantenimiento de la cuota."""




Me tengo que reir, con todos los respetos, por supuesto.

"Optimizar las canalizaciones", "Mejorar la calidad del agua" "Mejora de la tarificación", ja,ja,ja,ja

 Pero que estamos en España hombre, no en Alemania.

Es un pelotazo en toda la regla. Ni el agua va a ser mejor, ya no es peor desde hace años. Ni las facturas se van a mantener ni se va a invertir un céntimo en mejoras de las canalizaciones.

El tiempo lo dirá.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues habría que ir pensando en comenzar a pensar y actuar como los alemanes.
O sea pasar de un 30% de pérdidas en la red a un 10%, de potabilizar correctamente a hacerlo siempre. De estropear el ecosistema para obtener lo que sea que de beneficio a respetar el medio a costa del beneficio.
O por poner un ejemplo del día de hoy: aquí hay la costumbre de comprar una rosa y algún libro, la rosa para la pareja y el libro para los dos, pues bien tanto Barcelona como Gavà y L'Hospitalet y supongo que en el resto de Cataluña, las calles y las zonas industriales, las papelerías y las tiendas de lo que sea, casi todas tenían un puesto de rosas y otras de las dos cosas rosas y libros. Un puesto en la acera, regentado por una o dos personas que vendían la rosa a 3 0 3,50 € la unidad.
Lo que me pregunto es ¿Cuantos de esos puestos son legales? ¿A cuantos les ha pedido la guardia urbana la documentación y los ha sancionado? Me parece que no debería ser así, que esos puestos deberían pagar sus impuestos por ocupación de la vía pública (Yo pago por aparcar un rato en zona azul) deberían pagar los seguros sociales a los trabajadores que deberían estar dados de alta como autónomos y además la compra de las rosas al mayorista debería seguir todos los requisitos legales. Pues si fuese así yo estaría encantado aunque me llamaran alemán. Y aunque las rosas costasen 6 o 7 euros la unidad.
Pero por desgracia eso es economía sumergida y dinero negro a espuertas.
Pero claro que el que tiene que hacerlo aflorar no está para esas menudencias, lo suyo, eso, que no se lo toquen, es lo único que les importa.
Y perdonar por la disgresión pero me ha salido la vena y que conste que no tengo, ni hay en mi familia, ni una floristería ni una librería.
Lo de la privatización del Canal YII una merienda de negros. Y que me perdonen los negros.
Un saludo.

----------

